# Dylan Gemelli at isarms.com



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Jan 19, 2018)

Hey guys I was wondering what everybody thinks of Dylan Gemelli at isarms.com I watch a lot of his videos on YouTube and he talks about several things including steroids and PCT.
I don't even know about isarms product does anybody have any information on them I never even went to his website but I do watch a lot of his videos I was wondering about his credibility and some of the things he says.
Seems legit but I'm sure there's some rows on here that have a lot more knowledge than him and would like some of my underground bodybuilding Brothers to confirm that


----------



## Jin (Jan 19, 2018)

You've got to be kidding.


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Jan 19, 2018)

I sure the hell am not watch a couple of his YouTube videos and tell me what you think he seems to know what he's talking about


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 19, 2018)

ahhh i remember waay back when i watched a shit ton of his vids haha. guy is a joke. skinny lying pos. theres no fukking way he's ran all the compounds he says he has. and he looks like a goddamn tweaker.  Sarms are ghey and you can find a billion much more valuable information right here


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 19, 2018)

SkinnyAssShotgun said:


> I sure the hell am not watch a couple of his YouTube videos and tell me what you think he seems to know what he's talking about



he reads everything he is saying straight from the computer screen.


----------



## automatondan (Jan 19, 2018)

The dude is a tweaker.... and just an idiot in general.


----------



## bvs (Jan 19, 2018)

All he does is sprout google facts and back it up by saying "trust me" a lot


----------



## Gibsonator (Jan 19, 2018)

bvs said:


> All he does is sprout google facts and back it up by saying "trust me" a lot



yeah like, hey man, look at my incredible body, you should take what i say very seriously :32 (18):


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Jan 19, 2018)

That was the issue I had the way he looks a lot of his stuff sounded very credible but I kept thinking this guy is really small I mean no way am I trying to get big like bodybuilding level but I want a nice aesthetic body and I kept thinking he should be a little bit bigger for as much as he talks about thanks for everyone's info


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Jan 19, 2018)

Athlean X and Jon Venus are a couple I watch a lot this dude videos just started popping up out of nowhere and I started watching them


----------



## Jin (Jan 19, 2018)

Athlene X knows his shit but doesn't even trt (claimed). 

Honestly, your best bet for learning about gear is to read up on UG. No agendas, no BS, no shadey sponsors, lots of great info. 

No offense, but you don't have enough basic knowledge of AAS to differentiate between seemingly good information and scientific reality. You can easily get that knowledge here in a matter of days/weeks. Read up.


----------



## Mythos (Jan 19, 2018)

There's a series called 'ask the doc' featuring a TRT doc. I got a lot from those videos. But like Jin said, there's a lot of knowledge around here to be gained. It may not always be what you want to hear, but it'll be straight up.

What i saw of gemelli was just somebody saying a bunch of common knowledge aas stuff then always leading it into some very questionable advice on incorporating sarms.. which i question if he even uses.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 19, 2018)

If isarms is a place to buy sarms and he is affiliated in any way what on earth makes you think he could be a reliable unbiased source of info?


----------



## Rhino99 (Jan 19, 2018)

The thing with gemilli is that he always has an agenda. That agenda is to push his own sarms websites and his forums that he has paid from sponsors from.
Isarms
SarmsX
and a few others are all him.
I dont care if he's big or not or what he takes or doesnt take. Not everyone wants to be a big meathead. I do give him sort of credit for being in the shape he's in because that does take some sort of work. 
Having said that, I trust him as far as I can throw him....actually, that might be pretty far, lol...but you get the point. He's a scammer.


----------



## snake (Jan 19, 2018)

For me, some of his information was useful but I don't just listen to one person. 

Like Rhino said, I don't care if a dude is really jacked or not; I'm here for the information not a show.


----------



## jrsgym (Jan 19, 2018)

What a joke. You can get all your info right here from people with real experience and no hidden agenda's.


----------



## Caballero (Jan 19, 2018)

I followed everything  Dylan teaches and I went from a solid 250p on gear, too a buck sixty soaking wet on sarms. Thanks Dylan Gemelli you're the man!!!!! :32 (20):


----------



## Spongy (Jan 19, 2018)

caballero said:


> i followed everything  dylan teaches and i went from a solid 250p on gear, too a buck sixty on sarms. Thanks dylan gemelli you're the man!!!!! :32 (20):



lol!!!!!!!


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Jan 20, 2018)

Ahhahahahha.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 10, 2021)

David Slaton


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 10, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> David Slaton


I hate David Slaton. I've engaged him at meso and here. He was attempting to source. He's the greasiest pos I've ever laid eyes on. Came out of the womb a scum bag. I guarantee if we could find his real name we'd discover that he's wanted by authorities for failing to register. 
He went South to escape prison and continue to prey on the underage prostitutes that are in abundance there. I hate Mexico because David Slaton calls it "Home".


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 10, 2021)

biggerben692000 said:


> I hate David Slaton. I've engaged him at meso and here. He was attempting to source. He's the greasiest pos I've ever laid eyes on. Came out of the womb a scum bag. I guarantee if we could find his real name we'd discover that he's wanted by authorities for failing to register.
> He went South to escape prison and continue to prey on the underage prostitutes that are in abundance there. I hate Mexico because David Slaton calls it "Home".


keep juicing guys !


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Oct 10, 2021)

Why the fuck are you bringing up shitty old threads. At least Necro a better thread fuck


----------



## Voodoopoo (Oct 12, 2021)

_Dylon is a dildo_


----------



## kdraoui (Oct 12, 2021)

Gemelli is areal mans man


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 12, 2021)

FlyingPapaya said:


> Why the fuck are you bringing up shitty old threads. At least Necro a better thread fuck


Necro ?

David Slaton is to be taken with a grain of salt.

Obviously !

The thing I did like though is he'd have his hands in on a lot of pharm  steroids

Unboxing them & showing off the vials & fact inserts hologram etc.

Plus he'd be all tan  showing off his bulging banana hammock

Is he gay you think 🤔


----------



## TomJ (Oct 12, 2021)

John Ziegler said:


> Necro ?



It's a term used to describe the process of bumping a long dead thread. 

As in raising it from the dead. 

This Necro as shorthand for necromancer



Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 12, 2021)

TomJ said:


> It's a term used to describe the process of bumping a long dead thread.
> 
> As in raising it from the dead.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for that 

@FlyingPapaya  why you mad bruh 

Did David take you for a ride ?


----------

